# Can garage door opener circuit continue to do other things?



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

I would like to know how many amps a single genie 2 car garage opener draws? A 20 amp circuit is installed, however I am thinking it would draw 750W max for 1 HP, and I think the opener is 1/2 HP actually. I already have it connected to the garage attic fan. 

but I am thinking of installing some whole house fans which will draw about 600W more, and they will be controlled by a switch. Is that to code to tap into the garage opener's 20A circuit. No more space in the panel. Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I do not know of any code that restricts a garage circuit to just the garage
Or one that requires a dedicated circuit for a garage door opener


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

DIYGST said:


> I would like to know how many amps a single genie 2 car garage opener draws? A 20 amp circuit is installed, however I am thinking it would draw 750W max for 1 HP, and I think the opener is 1/2 HP actually. I already have it connected to the garage attic fan.
> 
> but I am thinking of installing some whole house fans which will draw about 600W more, and they will be controlled by a switch. Is that to code to tap into the garage opener's 20A circuit. No more space in the panel. Thanks


Ok for starting this topic .,

Typical most resdentail half hp GDO useally draw about 5 to 7 amps.

However you may want to check with your local codes I know most area will required RCD { GFCI } to the GDO anyway but few still have extempt on it and most case I know the GDO is useally tied together with garage receptale circuit unless specficed in the instruction that it required delcaited circuit then you have to do that.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

DIYGST said:


> it would draw 750W max for 1 HP


These small motors are very inefficient; 1500w is more likely for 1 hp, but the NEC has a table in it for figuring worse case values.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

but, should be plenty of amps left to power whole house fans right?
I just want to make sure the door opener doesn't have a surge characteristics that would trip a 20amp breaker


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

DIYGST said:


> but, should be plenty of amps left to power whole house fans right?


Fans generally don't pull MUCH power. The worst ones I've encountered so far were the cheap motors for attic ventalators from big box stores, I'm seen specs that have indicated as much as 4 to 5 amps for those fans.

But a quick google on wattage for a whole house fan has numbers more in line with about 250 watts (that's about 2+ amps). Since your basement already has a 20 amp circuit, unless you've got other appliances (such as a dehumidifier) sounds like you've got plenty of power for a fan and door opener.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

One more question, since it is a 20amp breakeer circuit I need to use 12 gauge romex wire, I cannot use 14 gauge right even if it is going to terminate at the hardwared fan?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes 20a must have 12g wire


----------

